# I Got Shot Last Night!



## Jimmy D (Apr 27, 2006)

Last night, while commuting home, a jeep pulled up along side of me with the passenger window rolled down. I heard a zing and felt a sting on my leg. The jeep swerved back into traffic. I thought "holy ****! that f***** just shot me!"
IT PISSED ME OFF! I took my hand off my leg and was giving them the one finger salute but the asshats kept going. A minute or so later a taxi waved me down and asked me if the jeep had shot me with something. I used his cell phone and called 911 and took a minute to check myself out. I was wearing long johns and jeans so it did'nt break the skin, but it did leave a hell of a welt.
Long story short the cops caught the sobs! They put me in a car and we drove over to the scene so I could identify the shitbags. It made my day to see the 2 asshats with county cufflinks on getting loaded in the back of a cop car. One of the *******s was 16 and the other was 18, they had an odd assortment of weapons in the car. A bow and some arrows, a 22 cal. air rifle and a wrist rocket. 
They gave a statement to the arresting officer and apparently they had shot me with the wrist rocket. The 18 year old is being charged with 5 felonys. 
Anyway, I ride my bicycle to work nearly everyday. I even made some tire chains for my fixed gear bike so I could ride in the snow. I have been heckled and had **** thrown at me by cagers, but this is the first time I have ever been shot at. Last spring another guy on a bicycle got shot with a air rifle from a moving car in town. There is a sign out side of town that says, "South Lake Tahoe, A Bicycle Friendly Town". BULL ****.
I'm not going to quit communting by bicycle, I only live a few miles from work and it's not good for my motorbike to start it up and shut it off a couple minutes later. Besides the exercise is good. Right now I'm a little nervous when cars come up behind me. A slingshot is not that far from a pistol.
What do you guys think of that? Jimmy D


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry you got shot, glad they nabbed the morons. Keep up on the case, and testify if needed. It may get dropped if you don't. It is always nice when these asshats get what they deserve.

Keep cycling, and good luck.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Maybe you should get a Mac. That new MacBook Air is pretty thin.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Holy crap, glad you are alright and they caught the shooters. It is scary, this is a thread I don't want my wife see.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

When in doubt use Dura-ace and a Kevlar vest and carry a Glock or Sig etc.......


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

With a hearty stock of beet juice in your bottles.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

We hired them. It was the only way we could force you out of the lurker mode you have been in for two years.


Seriously, there are a few idiots out there and you are more vulnerable not encased in a car. Pedestrians encounter the same idiots.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

bigrider said:


> We hired them. It was the only way we could force you out of the lurker mode you have been in for two years.


Such emotional distance...


----------



## Jimmy D (Apr 27, 2006)

Big, you a funny guy, I was only lurking cuz I ride a 35 year old fixie convert.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Jimmy D said:


> Big, you a funny guy, I was only lurking cuz I ride a 35 year old fixie convert.


Ultimate |\|3\/\/b54u[3.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

Jimmy D said:


> Big, you a funny guy, I was only lurking cuz I ride a 35 year old fixie convert.


And? Who cares what you ride. You ride. That's all that matters.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Uh, gentlemen.

Need I remind you this isn't Teh Lounge?

At least try to write English........


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Why d0n'7 y0u 637 574bb3d 1n 7h3 |1v3r5?


----------



## Jimmy D (Apr 27, 2006)

*Back to the thread*

I have heard that using weapons against bike riders is becoming a fad. This could be more fallout from the high cost of gasoline. Instead of cagers putting away their cars and riding they may be taking their anger out on the wise and fit bike riders.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Jimmy D said:


> I have heard that using weapons against bike riders is becoming a fad. This could be more fallout from the high cost of gasoline.


Your logic is flawless.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Why d0n'7 y0u 637 574bb3d 1n 7h3 |1v3r5?


Amazingly, this is legible. Knowing the sum total of Scotty's thoughts helps a little too.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Mr Wood said:


> Amazingly, this is legible.


Then it wasn't 1337 enough...

How's this?

\X/|-|`/ [)0|\|'+ `/0|_| 63+ [email protected]|}|}3[) 1|\| +|-|3 |1\/3|2$?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Jimmy D said:


> What do you guys think of that? Jimmy D


I think if you're unarmed it takes a lot of ballz to give the finger to someone who just shot you.

But that is FARKING AWESOME that the cops caught them and arrested them. Beautiful. Makes my day.

Where do you live/ride?


----------



## Jimmy D (Apr 27, 2006)

*Not Ballz Just Anger*

In the words of Johnny Rotten, "Anger is an energy". I've had anger issues that I have been working with all my life. The old me really came out when it occured to me what had just happened. I'm thinking about getting some pepper spray and putting it on the strap of my bag.
I live in South Lake Tahoe and was riding to my home in Meyers. Like I posted, another bike rider was shot with a air rifle spring of 2007. Think twice about coming to South Lake Tahoe to ride this summer. South Lake Tahoe is NOT a bicycle friendly community.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn! I've never had anything worse than slightly rude drivers. But I only recently had to start riding along side cars. It makes me want to carry a good (and lightweight) fake of an AR15 slung across my back, just to ward off the idjucts.

Glad you're okay and the morons got cuffed.


----------



## Jimmy D (Apr 27, 2006)

Johnny, with the rise of the "Jackass Generation" I'm afraid unprovoked attacks on relatively vulnerable groups (bike riders and peds) while increase. 
Ride Safe,
Jimmy


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn kids having no idea what they're doing, and of course the parents are to blame for much of it.

When I was younger I probably walked around with a wrist rocket from 6th grade to at least 9th grade because tree knots and cacti made good target practice, but I never once ever even thought of shooting it at a person for christs sake, let alone someone on a bike.

This reminds me of a video I saw on the news years ago where a bunch of kids video taped themselves hitting cyclists with baseball bats and paintball guns. I'm pretty sure they were caught, but they, and their parents, didn't get the guillotine like they should have.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Damn! I've never had anything worse than slightly rude drivers. But I only recently had to start riding along side cars. It makes me want to carry a good (and lightweight) fake of an AR15 slung across my back, just to ward off the idjucts.
> 
> Glad you're okay and the morons got cuffed.


Forget the fake AR15. Get the real thing. This really bothers me to hear of someone being shot. Glad they caught the bastids. I agree it is a Jackass/Youtube nation. I wonder if they had a camera videotaping it. Moreons. 
Or it could all just be a ploy of th OP to keep OTHER cyclist out of bike friendly Tahoe so you can have it all to yourself....HMMMMMMM I think I saw a Scooby Doo episode like this once.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> \X/|-|`/ [)0|\|'+ `/0|_| 63+ [email protected]|}|}3[) 1|\| +|-|3 |1\/3|2$?


What's sad is that I can actually read that.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Geez, I only had a cup thrown at me the other day. 

Make sure you go to court on the trial date Jimmy D, or it will all be for nothing.

Oh, and I apparently spend too much time on teh interweb, cuz I could read post 14 also.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Alright, I'm confused. What were you shot with that didn't break the skin?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that's bs... thye ought to give you one shot at these kids, with whatever you want- fist, baseball bat, slingshot, kick in the balls, whatever


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Glad you're all right. Just as glad they got caught.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Damn dude, sorry to hear that Tahoe is still loaded full of dumbass inbred ********. Perhaps you should ride packing heat too!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Then it wasn't 1337 enough...
> 
> How's this?
> 
> \X/|-|`/ [)0|\|'+ `/0|_| 63+ [email protected]|}|}3[) 1|\| +|-|3 |1\/3|2$?


It took me a little while, but I can read it too. That is sad.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm with FatTireFred. These two little turds will probably get off with a "warning" and turned over to their parents because they're juveniles.


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats brutal....Im glad your ok. Keep us updated on these losers. I hope "they" throw the book at 'em.....


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> It took me a little while, but I can read it too. That is sad.


What does it say? It's driving me nuts.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> that's bs... thye ought to give you one shot at these kids, with whatever you want- fist, baseball bat, slingshot, kick in the balls, whatever


I'd love to hear it. "This court sentences you do be kicked in the testicles by an irate bicyclist." There are plenty of judges who want to get on TV to show how tough on crime they are. Maybe we could find the judge and suggest it.

As for personal experiences with motorists, aside from horrible driving and the assumption that anything with a motor has the right of way, I've had-

-some guy stop his car and scream at me to get out of the road because I slowed him down (he blocked traffic in a turn only lane to do it)

-several people think it hysterical to pull their car's hood right next to be and lean on their horn

-a car on an empty road swerve into the bike lane towards me (actually a woman driving alone. It seems most aggressive drivers are men).

-a door opened at me from a moving car

-a carload of drunken teenagers threaten to force me to perform sex acts on them- if only one of them had actually gotten out and pulled down his pants we would have had our testicle kicking

-a group of teenagers walking down a trail as I changed a tire call me, "a pile of s*it."

All of these occurred without any prior incident.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Henry Porter said:


> What does it say? It's driving me nuts.


\X/|-|`/ [)0|\|'+ `/0|_| 63+ [email protected]|}|}3[) 1|\| +|-|3 |1\/3|2$?

\X/|-|`/ = why
[)0|\|'+ = don't
`/0|_| = you
63+ = get
[email protected]|}|}3[) = stabbed
1|\| = in
+|-|3 = the
|1\/3|2$? = livers


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm glad you got the guys. It makes the streets safer for all of us. Hopefully, they can be put away in jail or some other correctional facility. Any update on the sentence they are serving?


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

You should move to Alaska...you don't need a concealed carry permit. Just shoot back.

Glad to hear you didn't get hurt and that the [email protected] got caught.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*got em*

Glad they caught them. Hopefully, it was just a stupid juvenile prank, not a gang banger in training.

Be careful out there.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I ride up from Reno pretty frequently around Tahoe. I pretty much have had more incidents with clueless tourists than with the locals. I have been yelled at before and an RV purposely tried to push me off 89 over by Tacoma. That REALLY pissed me off! But never been shot at. I've ridden in areas far less friendly though, but Tahoe does have quite the mix of trash that seems to be attracted to the place.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

rkb said:


> Holy crap, glad you are alright and they caught the shooters. It is scary, this is a thread I don't want my wife see.



People were shooting blow darts at cyclists in DC a couple years ago.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> \X/|-|`/ [)0|\|'+ `/0|_| 63+ [email protected]|}|}3[) 1|\| +|-|3 |1\/3|2$?
> 
> \X/|-|`/ = why
> [)0|\|'+ = don't
> ...


I never could understand that legalize that them lawyers put in the fine print. Now I know what it says.


----------



## cwiley (Jul 1, 2007)

Thommy said:


> I'm with FatTireFred. These two little turds will probably get off with a "warning" and turned over to their parents because they're juveniles.


Wasn't one 18? Anyway, if they only get off with a warning, you could probably go after them in civil litigation. IANAL, but I think that could be an option to make them "pay."


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

happened to me and I called the police who knows if they caught them. I was shocked at the time that someone could be so incredibly non human in the way they think/dont think.


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

I took a pellet gun shot to the ass a few years ago from some kids in a car. It hurt like hell and left a welt for days. Kids today are so brazen when it comes to behavior and authority. It really is our fault as parents when a generation goes this bad.


----------

